# Claas Rollant 62 s operator's manual



## John A.S. (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm seeking an operator's manual for a Claas Rollant 62 S round baler built around the mid-eighties. Even a copy of the manual would do the trick. 

I just bought a machine that has been really well looked after, and know the Claas name from Europe. Anyone have any information/experience on this model?


----------



## John A.S. (Mar 27, 2007)

After obtaining the part numbers for the operator's and part's manuals from Claas, I ordered the manuals from one of the two Texas dealers.


----------

